# Taking Xanax w/ Coffee?



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I know it sounds contradictory, but I wonder if it'd be okay to pop .25 or .5 before drinking a large cup. I've noticed that drinking coffee an hour after taking xanax didn't really reverse the effect. Any thoughts?


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

caffiene effects everyone differently and has almost no effect on some, I use a lot of it and quit cold turkey every so often with no problems at all


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Combining a benzo with a stimulant isn't a bad idea. In fact, I've been taking a dose of Xanax and a dose of Adderall (a stimulant) at the same time each morning for the past few weeks, and I've found it to be a very useful method. I usually don't even take anymore Xanax for the rest of the day if I knock the anxiety out upon first waking up. The Adderall doesn't "cancel out" the effects of the Xanax, nor vice versa. They both work at the same time, so I wake up and my attention focuses without becoming drowsy from the Xanax, but I still reap the anxiolytic benefits of the Xanax.

I think the stimulant+benzo combination can be very effective, especially for people with anxiety and depression.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a good way to deal with the dreaded benzo side-effects of drowsiness


----------

